# Marijuana Passion Music Thread



## The Effen Gee (May 8, 2009)

Whatcha listening too? Are you playing music?

What kind?

Tell us, share if you can.

Do you make you own music? Are you proud?

Tell us, share if you can.

*Tool: 10,000 Days*


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 8, 2009)

I've never heard of the shinnanigans at home.  Are they any good?


----------



## ishnish (May 8, 2009)

I'm currently listening to this track I made called, Monster.
:48:


----------



## wmmeyer (May 8, 2009)

InnaGoddaDaVida/Iron Butterfly.


----------



## smokin427 (May 8, 2009)

In my car with subs I love to listen to Bassnectar and **** like that...they really mess with your mind. Otherwise, I'm pretty much all classic rock....Hendrix, Beatles, Clapton, Doors............ETC ETC


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 8, 2009)

care to share ishnish?


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2009)

Incubus - Talk Shows On Mute

(Incubus tix go on sale Monday! :woohoo: )


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 8, 2009)

i play lead guitar, drums, bass, alto sax, harmonica...
ive been in about 8 bands through the years most of them
death metal. i listen to everything though with no exceptions
i can take something from any piece of music


*coalescing prophecy - job for a cowboy*


----------



## ishnish (May 8, 2009)

what's the rules for uploading music?
i could cut a 30 second sample..?
:bong:


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 8, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> ... i listen to everything though with no exceptions
> i can take something from any piece of music
> ...



I'll consider that a challenge, DoC .  I've always thought this would make a good death metal base.

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur5AYncDDE0

Here's a great old song that no one ever heard.  Peter Gabriel did a version, too.

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr51qrkZHEg&feature=PlayList&p=5C6A8EE062440D6D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=33


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 8, 2009)

you never know...we could have well-known artists here who just happen to also grow herb Willie...you out there?

Anybody else heard that Snoop-Dogg song "My medicine" it features willie Nelson and Everlast.. Such a cool song, Never thought Snoop would go country.
He dedicated the track to Mr. Johnny Cash

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ks3w859ujbU&feature=related


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 8, 2009)

its all about *willie* :farm:
i love to light a fat bowl and pump some nelson


----------



## 420benny (May 8, 2009)

Whiskey River take my mind!!!


----------



## blancolighter (May 8, 2009)

Ha, I was jammin on my mandolin as I came across this thread.  I can get by on guitar and keys, but my mando is where its at for me. Was inspired by some Talkin Heads earlier, now I'm just sittin roun seein how funky I can get my mandolin to sound...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 8, 2009)

DragonForce-Heros of our time

hxxp://myspace.com/dragonforce


----------



## viper (May 8, 2009)

why cant we be friends -- war


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 8, 2009)

Inner Orbit Machine, The Mechanical Snails...classic rock,hard rock, LL...and Snoop...Eminem.  I guess I like most hard loud music.


----------



## umbra (May 8, 2009)

I was fortunate enough to see McCoy Tyner last weekend at a wine tasting festival, so thats all I've been listening to all week. If only John Coltrane was still around.


----------



## leafminer (May 8, 2009)

Just trying something new: Goldfrapp.
Worth a listen!


----------



## cubby (May 8, 2009)

I've been making my own music for years.....3 burritos and bathtub full of warm soapy water..LOL


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 8, 2009)

Jammin to some Zepp...take care..


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 8, 2009)

Blanco, if you play mandolin then check this out..

some guy named Seeso and his Ukulele
bill withers  --  use me
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZgUKXXrXBE&feature=channel_page


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 8, 2009)

Stevie Ray Vaughn  --  Texas Flood (long version)
the most impressive preformance ive seen on guitar.  my fingers would be burning within 3 min and he shreds for over 9 min.  

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWLw7nozO_U


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 8, 2009)

Queensryche Empire


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2009)

The Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California


----------



## viper (May 8, 2009)

heart - barracuda


----------



## viper (May 8, 2009)

metalica - seek and destroy


----------



## astrobud (May 8, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> its all about *willie* :farm:
> i love to light a fat bowl and pump some nelson


reminds me of a song i heard, ill never smoke weed with wille again, my partys all over before it begins, just cry me some old wiskey river my friends ill never smoke weed with wille again. but i like dream theater and opeth any time


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 8, 2009)

London leatherboy Accept
balls to the wall Accept


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 9, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> Stevie Ray Vaughn  --  Texas Flood (long version)
> the most impressive preformance ive seen on guitar.  my fingers would be burning within 3 min and he shreds for over 9 min.   Check this out video cuts a little short about 2 mins or so, sorry longest version I could find. But this is my Guitar Hero...take care..hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrvfMSYNqBg


----------



## PencilHead (May 9, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I'll consider that a challenge, DoC . I've always thought this would make a good death metal base.
> 
> hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur5AYncDDE0
> 
> ...


 
Reminds me of that great old sing along number: Smelly Cat.

These days, I keep Black Keys cued up--Good Bye Babylon.  For balance a little Ryan Adams.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 9, 2009)

Sir Tokie, thank for the link.  i havent seen this before.
Jimmy Page is also one of my favorite guitar players.  

Ben Harper  --  God Fearing Man


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 9, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> Sir Tokie, thank for the link.  i havent seen this before.
> Jimmy Page is also one of my favorite guitar players.
> 
> Ben Harper  --  God Fearing Man


Not a problem, I have the whole concert on DVD they do about 5 or 6 more songs that reach the 10 minute mark.Man my fingers would fall off trying that..lol.. Ever see Led Zepps long version of Dazed and Confused, it's like 28 minutes long my all time favorite...take care..


----------



## NorCalHal (May 9, 2009)

Where's all the Okies at........


Hank III  -  H8 Line

I don't really listen to country, but Hank III ain't your average country......


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 9, 2009)

For those who have never seen the movie, The song remains the same, well here ya go, Warning this has 13 videos...lol..Yes I am a Zepp head...take care..           hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akPPG8bIkB0


----------



## kaotik (May 9, 2009)

Whatcha listening too? 
Dropkick Murphy's - state of massachusettes

do you Play Music?
yes

What kind?
lately i've been playing a lot of Pearl Jam/Eddie Vedder acoustic stuff.


----------



## viper (May 9, 2009)

here i am norcalhal

merle haggard - okie from muskogee


----------



## viper (May 9, 2009)

im actually listening to

trapt - head strong 
back off ill take you on - head strong ill take on anyone


----------



## cubby (May 10, 2009)

Willie Nelson - Born For Trouble


----------



## saticus (May 10, 2009)

luke the drifter


----------



## viper (May 10, 2009)

run to the hills - iron maiden


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 10, 2009)

Black Sabbath-Sweetleaf


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2009)

The White Stripes - 7 Nation Army


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (May 11, 2009)

buckcherry - too drunk


----------



## cubby (May 11, 2009)

Merle Haggard - America First


----------



## viper (May 11, 2009)

into the fire - dokken


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 13, 2009)

foo fighters   ---   the pretender


----------



## mojavemama (May 14, 2009)

Leon Russell, MOSAT! "Shoot Out on the Plantation." 

"The drummer's got the drum, Colonel's got the gun, Junior's only got a knife he'd better run..."


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

the streets -----the irony of it all


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2009)

Bob Seger - Turn The Page


----------



## yellowpages (May 15, 2009)

Mr Hendrix (all along the watch tower)Barrington Levy (under mi sensi) to Dj Hypes remix of Ready or not and origin Unknown-Valley of the shadows (31 seconds/longdark tunnel)best jungle track of all time

all found on youtube  :bong:


----------



## Marsrover1 (May 15, 2009)

Think of your fellow man, Lend him a helping hand,Put a lil Love in your heart.
you'll see its getting late, Oh Please dont Hesitate,Put a lil Love in your heart
and the world will be a better place,for you and me you  wait and see....


----------



## ishnish (May 15, 2009)

the love boat theme song!   (Im on hold...)


----------



## 420benny (May 15, 2009)

Robert Randolph and the Family Band. " Live at the Wetlands". The whole album really rocks. If you don't get up and dance by the third song, you must be deaf! I have seen them 4 times and would go over and over. Lots of talent.


----------



## viper (May 15, 2009)

midnight rider - allman borthers


----------



## cubby (May 15, 2009)

Merle Haggard & Clint Eastwood - Barroom Buddies


----------



## viper (May 15, 2009)

touch , peel , stand - days of the new


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 30, 2009)

Janes Addiction  ---  slow divers, jane says,  (kettlewhistle live)


----------



## skallie (May 30, 2009)

naive melody talking heads

or

out on the floor dobie gray

or

trouble me Natalie Merchant of 10,000 maniacs

skallie


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 30, 2009)

TOOL  -- The POT


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 31, 2009)

Radiohead: Exit Music (for a Film)


----------



## viper (May 31, 2009)

chili peppers - by the way


----------



## cubby (May 31, 2009)

Tom T. Hall - America The Ugly (it's not anti-American )


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2009)

Jet - Are You Gonna Be My Girl

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdPhjO2AB1I

:dancing:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok this is probably a weird question but...

Any Cello players out there?

My son chose it out of all the other instruments to play in the school band/orchestra.  The thing is huge.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 27, 2009)

lol cello, very original
Megadeath - The killing Road, im listening as im playing it :guitar:
id do a rock kick but i think ill take out my laptop


----------



## kaotik (Jun 27, 2009)

cello, nice  lol  watch this vid mom  
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdxkVQy7QLM


----------



## viper (Jul 6, 2009)

i play a mean air cello


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> cello, nice lol watch this vid mom
> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdxkVQy7QLM


 
:spit: 

:rofl: 

Thanks kaotic...too fuggin funny.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 7, 2009)

*Tool - Ænema*


----------



## smokeytheherb (Jul 7, 2009)

Mobb Deep - Survival of The Fittest


----------



## meds4me (Jul 7, 2009)

Uncle Kracker / kid rock


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dylan-Together thru life-"some people say u have the VOICE OF THE LAMB" or is it voice of the land? official lyrics not released yet-what do u hear? either makes sense-voice of the land is my ears although voice of the lamb seemms more apropriate- Dylan freak here-now for 30 yrs-check it out, sweet album, his voice gettin closer to the "whiskey" voice of Tom Waits. I went str8 to the "4" page-if this already discussed-apologys-peace-Rotten


----------



## kaotik (Jul 7, 2009)

nice johnny.. not heard it yet, i'll give it a listen.
actually listening to 'who killed Davey Moore' by Dylan now


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 7, 2009)

Cypress Hill III - Temples Of Boom


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jul 7, 2009)

the Expendables- Open container


----------



## aslan king (Jul 8, 2009)

Wale

Irene cara (old skool, upbeat)

Learning to play the ukulele


----------



## mazda3234wd (Jul 8, 2009)

DAVE MATTHEWS BAND
Strange evolution how people have come to believe
That we are it's greatest achievement
When really we're just a collection of cells
Overrating themselves.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2009)

:dancing: 

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzWBuHcHVK4

311 - It's Alright

Stay with me
Here with me
Right in this instant
Not in the distance
When your head is off in future time
That's the place when things get out of line
Taking in this moment
Your time is so well spent

It's alright
Wherever you are right now
I tell you it's alright
That's where you're supposed to be now

Stay with me
Here with me
Right in this instant
Not in the distance
Standing at a crossroads, I was at a loss those
Temporary moments pleasures that are stolen
Here in the present
Your time is so well spent

It's alright
Wherever you are right now
I tell you it's alright
That's where you're supposed to be now
That's where you're supposed to be now

A song, one song, could end a war, could end the war
A song, one song, could end a war, could end the war
(Around we go, around we go)
A song, one song, could end a war, could end the war
(Around we go, around we go)

It's alright
Wherever you are right now
I tell you it's alright
That's where you're supposed to be now
It's alright
Wherever you are right now
I tell you it's alright
That's where you're supposed to be now
That's where you're supposed to be now


----------



## zipflip (Jul 11, 2009)

without you  by "bury your dead"


----------



## TexRx (Aug 2, 2009)

Bob Marley - Pimper's Paradise

from the CD; Uprising


----------



## daddyo (Aug 2, 2009)

You're gonna go far, kid

rise and fall, rage and grace
Offspring


----------



## SativaWeed (Aug 2, 2009)

Joni Mitchel - The Hissing of Summer Lawns


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 2, 2009)

311 - amber, all mixed up
free bird live version


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 3, 2009)

311 - It's Alright


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 3, 2009)

GZR- Plastic Planet


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 3, 2009)

Silversun Pickups "Panic Switch"


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Aug 3, 2009)

Pink Floyd  --  Dark Side of the Moon Live


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 19, 2009)

Last Caress - The Misfits (does this qualify as Classic Punk?)


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ohhh man this is a hard one .......?????????
I just have to say I really dig alot of different music I guess ?  depends on my mood .......  reggae / ska  is probably what I prefer the most, subime, pepper, a couple of fav's


----------



## Locked (Aug 19, 2009)

The Black Keys, Robin Trower...


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 19, 2009)

peace sells - Megadeth


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 20, 2009)

romeo and juliet ,,,dire straits


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 20, 2009)

Bob Marley ( Survival album ! )


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 20, 2009)

The saga begins - Weird Al


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 20, 2009)

*closer kings of leon *


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 20, 2009)

Heaven and Hell -Bible Black


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2009)

311 - Down


----------



## kaotik (Aug 20, 2009)

sugar magnolia- Allman brothers and grateful dead


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2009)

Chevelle- I Get It


----------



## kaotik (Aug 20, 2009)

danzig - twist of cain  
quite a change from sugar magnolia


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 20, 2009)

chasing pavements --adele


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 20, 2009)

...A brand spankin' new Alice in Cains song.

"Check My Brain"

Close, but not quite.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 20, 2009)

Tool...  10K Days....   I really wore this out for about a year when it came out and it's been awhile but I still love to hear it...   Hopefully Maynard will do something other than Puscifer soon...  Maybe an APC release?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 21, 2009)

*land down under ----men at work *


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 21, 2009)

Visionaries - In the good
Brother Ali - Uncle Sam Goddamn, HEADS DOWN, Forrest Whittaker, 
Atmosphere...

PLEASE YOU GUYS LOOK UP THOSE ON YOUTUBE... AWESOME


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 21, 2009)

Visionaries - In the good
Brother Ali - Uncle Sam Goddamn, HEADS DOWN, Forrest Whittaker, 
Atmosphere...

PLEASE YOU GUYS LOOK THOSE UP ON YOUTUBE... AWESOME


----------



## mr.greengenes (Aug 22, 2009)

Foo Fighters. Simply delightful, every song they do is killer. 25-30 years ago I was a big Tubes fan (White Punks On Dope, She's A Beauty, Talk to Ya Later). Growing up: Beatles, Stones, Led Zeppelin and the Doobie Brothers of course.

I play/compose on the piano. No lyrics, just piano. gonna cut an album for posterity one day. Any lyricists with hooks out there?


----------



## Locked (Aug 22, 2009)

Led Zepp--Physical Graffiti  disc 2


----------



## saticus (Aug 23, 2009)

Steppenwolf-"don't step on the grass sam"-"the pusher"


----------

